# Not quite a warbird, but...



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

...the UH-60 Blackhawk is a rarity in my neck of the woods, although the Aussies operated them for years, they didn't often cross the Tasman. There is one that does heavy lift work around the country and it's been in Nelson for two days now. I went down to photograph it at work.

Two weeks ago, nelson had record levels of rainfall and suffered severe flooding, with hundreds of homes destroyed by floodwater and mudslides. No one was killed, but hundreds of families have been left without homes because of it. Because Nelson is surrounded by a ring of hills, mudslides and dislodged trees tore through properties, so the Blackhawk guys offered their services to aid in lifting dead tree trunks away from where they landed. Here are some shots of the choppah, called "Kahu", which is the name of a native hawk.





_DSC5816 




_DSC5829 




_DSC5843 




_DSC5858 




_DSC5894




_DSC5911 




_DSC5923 




_DSC5937 

Tea break...




_DSC5959 




_DSC5963 

Home for the night.




_DSC5970 

More images here: Blackhawk over Nelson

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 1, 2022)

Have Advanced Flight got the S-92 down there helping?


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 1, 2022)

Not the S-92, Aaron. The Blackhawk peeps put a message out on social media advertising that they would be in the area if anyone needed help. No such thing for the S-92. It's in Blenheim at the moment, dunno if its at Woody or Omaka.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2022)

Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 3, 2022)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beautiful



Wasn't the Blackhawk your bread and butter for many years, Chris?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Wasn't the Blackhawk your bread and butter for many years, Chris?



Yes. Crewed her for 6 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

